# سؤال عن شكبة اطفاء مكونة من 30 صندوق حريق 2.5"



## مصطفى ابودياب (12 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة محترفي تصميم الحريق خاصة من لهم اطلاع قوي على الكود nfpa
هل يوجد في الكود ما يقول انه في حالة ان تكون شبكة صناديق الحريق كبيرة الى حد معين يتم اضافة محابس عدم رجوع للشبكة بمعنى كل تلات او اربع صناديق اضع على الخط محبس عدم رجوع ,, وهل من الافضل بالنسبة لشبكات صناديق الحريق النظام الحلقي المتصل ام ان اجعل الشبكة جزئين بنهايتين منفصلتين.
وهل في الكود ما يوجب ان اضع مع كل صندوق حريق 2.5" صندوق به خرطوم احتياطي (ليس دولاب حريق بمخرج 2.5/1.5)
ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## zanitty (16 نوفمبر 2014)

يرجى من الساده المشرفين نقل الموضوع الى القسم الجديد الخاص باعمال التركيبات الصحيه و الحريق
[h=1]هندسة التركيبات الصحية ومكافحة الحريق[/h]


----------



## engineer (16 نوفمبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> يرجى من الساده المشرفين نقل الموضوع الى القسم الجديد الخاص باعمال التركيبات الصحيه و الحريق
> [h=1]هندسة التركيبات الصحية ومكافحة الحريق[/h]



تم نقل الموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

